# Cypripedium Piccolo



## Dido (May 3, 2011)

Hy

here are some pics of Cypripedium Piccolo, 
its a first time bloomer for me. 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SlipperKing (May 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 3, 2011)

hey, 
it looks so different from Werners web site

http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Hybriden/picco.htm

what happened to your plant ?


----------



## tocarmar (May 3, 2011)

Very Nice!!! Put on the wish list!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 3, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap: sure do enjoy looking at these cyp pics! :drool::drool:


----------



## biothanasis (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2011)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey,
> it looks so different from Werners web site
> 
> http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Hybriden/picco.htm
> ...



Yes... they are not the same at all!!

But the 2 are very nice!


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Yes... they are not the same at all!!
> 
> But the 2 are very nice!



The 2 pic are the same flower, normally should be more yelow in the pouch, but maybe in the next flower, it only a small plant till now. 

Here is the picture I only know 

http://www.w-frosch.de/Cypris/Hybriden/hybrid_d.htm

The main plant looks the nearly the same like ine only more yellow in the pouch. 
The cross was made by Frosch. So maybe it is in the variability of the Hybrids.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2011)

That is very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Variability in hybrids can be extreme. It is also possible that the plant was simply misnamed - pretty common when you handle a lot of plants like Michael does.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 3, 2011)

Nice veining on the pouch.


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2011)

Attractive!


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Variability in hybrids can be extreme. It is also possible that the plant was simply misnamed - pretty common when you handle a lot of plants like Michael does.



That could be in my place where it stays, only young reginae albas are and a few young tibeticum crosses. 
Byside is only a maybe Farreri which will bloom this year. 
Maybe because I never baught a true one till now. 
So I could not have misslabeled it. 
Anyway I like it. 
Lets see how it will develope in future.


----------

